# LGB locomotive 21741



## bambengals85

Hey, I was just given a LGB 21741 loco and I dont know a great deal about them. Can anyone tell me if it has sound from the factory and if not can anyone help with adding sound to it. Thanks...........


----------



## tworail

Let me see if this is in any of my catalogs...

Glad to see another G scaler drop by! I'm an LGB nut.


----------



## tworail

This model (2003 release) does not come with factory sound.

However it does have a decoder plug so you can put in a Massoth, ESU or other digital decoder with sound.


----------



## bambengals85

Thank you so much for the info......I am new to the model RR world. I was given a bunch of stuff ,,so far I just have a small setup going around the Christmas tree.

Thanks again:thumbsup:


----------



## tworail

The 21741 is a really nice loco. What else did you get, you lucky person?


----------



## bambengals85

I got a little bit of track ,the LGB,a Aristo Lil' loco,assortment of rolling stock, and a Bachmann Royal set...I am about to atempt to build a N scale for me and my son (5 years old). We are thinking about building a new house so I am waiting to attempt a garden layout.....


----------



## tworail

Sounds good.

Great thing about G is that you can put it anywhere, and take it down anytime. I haven't the space for a permanent layout yet so make do by setting temporary layouts outside, or inside if I feel like trying something out...


----------

